# Graves - Kidney Donor - Creatinine Levels



## Graves - Kidney

Hi,

Five years ago I was diagnosed with Graves disease that resulted in several years ago undergoing treatment for the thyroid by swallowing radioactive iodine to kill it. Since that time I have taken synthroid to replace the hormones that no longer are produced by my thyroid. This requires continuous monitoring to ensure that I am taking the correct dose.

One year ago I donated a kidney to my brother. When I was in for my 1st anniversary check up on my remaining kidney recently the Drs. noted that my creatinine level had risen since my six month test (I go semi-annually to have my kidney checkups). I am in Canada and they had risen from .93 at the 6 month level to 1.6 at the year date. In the meantime it was also felt that perhaps my synthroid dosage was not replacing my thyroid at the appropriate rate (making me slightly hypothyroid) so the Dr. increased that dosage also.

No changes in lifestyle during this period - eat healthy, exercise daily, low sodium, no alcohol, other drugs or smoking and drink alot of water daily. The only health issue I had since the transplant was a case of skin leukoclastic vasu****is (inflamnation of small blood vessels) on my lower legs and arms noted during my 6 month checkup as it was summer and the Dr. noticed it on my legs. At that time they ruled out that this had affected my remaining kidney.

Has anyone had any experience with hypothyroidism/hyperthyroidism and how it might affect my creatinine levels after downsizing to one kidney?

I go back for further testing in two months on both the kidney and the thyroid to see if this is perhaps why the numbers rose.

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## Andros

Graves - Kidney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Five years ago I was diagnosed with Graves disease that resulted in several years ago undergoing treatment for the thyroid by swallowing radioactive iodine to kill it. Since that time I have taken synthroid to replace the hormones that no longer are produced by my thyroid. This requires continuous monitoring to ensure that I am taking the correct dose.
> 
> One year ago I donated a kidney to my brother. When I was in for my 1st anniversary check up on my remaining kidney recently the Drs. noted that my creatinine level had risen since my six month test (I go semi-annually to have my kidney checkups). I am in Canada and they had risen from .93 at the 6 month level to 1.6 at the year date. In the meantime it was also felt that perhaps my synthroid dosage was not replacing my thyroid at the appropriate rate (making me slightly hypothyroid) so the Dr. increased that dosage also.
> 
> No changes in lifestyle during this period - eat healthy, exercise daily, low sodium, no alcohol, other drugs or smoking and drink alot of water daily. The only health issue I had since the transplant was a case of skin leukoclastic vasu****is (inflamnation of small blood vessels) on my lower legs and arms noted during my 6 month checkup as it was summer and the Dr. noticed it on my legs. At that time they ruled out that this had affected my remaining kidney.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with hypothyroidism/hyperthyroidism and how it might affect my creatinine levels after downsizing to one kidney?
> 
> I go back for further testing in two months on both the kidney and the thyroid to see if this is perhaps why the numbers rose.
> 
> Thanks!
> Cindy


Hi there Cindy. Firstly let me say what a true blessing you are!!! My goodness!!! And I hope your brother is doing well? Sounds like you and your brother have faced some very major challenges.

As you know, being dehydrated does raise the creatinine levels and so does muscle mass. Do you lift weights?

I found this article which may be of interest.
http://www.nature.com/ki/journal/v63/n5/full/4493642a.html

And I do wonder what your most recent thyroid labs look like? That would be TSH, FT3 and FT4? We would need your lab ranges as well as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Hi Andros,

Thank you for the response and the link to the interesting study on the connection between creatinine levels and hypothyroidism.

My brother is doing very well. Thank you for asking. His kidney function numbers are actually better than mine which is wonderful as he has had many challenges in his life and deserves a break. It was an honor and a privilege to be able to give him an opportunity to have a greater chance of good health and a higher quality of life.

At present I don't lift weights though am very active. I do tend to drink alot of water also so I am quite sure I am not dehydrated.

Unfortunately I was so shocked by the kidney news that I didn't write down my latest labs on the thyroid. The kidney test results took priority over the thyroid this Dr. trip. This appt was actually a kidney check-up. I go every six months to ensure it is still working properly. As kidney disease is often silent until it is well advanced this is a precautionary step on behalf of the kidney donor clinic.

When I go back in two months I will ensure that I write down both the kidney and the thyroid numbers to help evaluate the situation better.

I am in Canada and in my hospital system they recently dropped testing T3 by the way and only do T4 and TSH.

Of course when I go back in two months, now that the shock is wearing off and I am becoming more informed, I am optimistic everything will be fine and if not I now know that I have the support of all the great people on this message board to help me through it.

Thanks for the support!

Cindy


----------



## Andros

Graves - Kidney said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Thank you for the response and the link to the interesting study on the connection between creatinine levels and hypothyroidism.
> 
> My brother is doing very well. Thank you for asking. His kidney function numbers are actually better than mine which is wonderful as he has had many challenges in his life and deserves a break. It was an honor and a privilege to be able to give him an opportunity to have a greater chance of good health and a higher quality of life.
> 
> At present I don't lift weights though am very active. I do tend to drink alot of water also so I am quite sure I am not dehydrated.
> 
> Unfortunately I was so shocked by the kidney news that I didn't write down my latest labs on the thyroid. The kidney test results took priority over the thyroid this Dr. trip. This appt was actually a kidney check-up. I go every six months to ensure it is still working properly. As kidney disease is often silent until it is well advanced this is a precautionary step on behalf of the kidney donor clinic.
> 
> When I go back in two months I will ensure that I write down both the kidney and the thyroid numbers to help evaluate the situation better.
> 
> I am in Canada and in my hospital system they recently dropped testing T3 by the way and only do T4 and TSH.
> 
> Of course when I go back in two months, now that the shock is wearing off and I am becoming more informed, I am optimistic everything will be fine and if not I now know that I have the support of all the great people on this message board to help me through it.
> 
> Thanks for the support!
> 
> Cindy


It just so happens that I watched a whole hour program on kidney function today and kidney disease is indeed insideous.

Stick around Cindy; it is my hope that not only can we be supportive of you but on the long haul, you may be a huge help to other posters.


----------



## lavender

I am wondering if your parathyroids were affected by the RAI. Your parathyroids are 4 tiny glands attached to your thyroid (the size of a grain of rice). They affect how your body processes calcium, which I think can affect your kidneys. RAI poses some risk to your parathyroids.


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Thanks Andos for the support!

I do plan to stick around and will let people know how it goes.

When doing the kidney transplant the Drs. weren't really sure if the Graves/resulting hypo situation would pose problems. All the Doctors have reassured me though that they will be there to handle any challenges for me.

Happy to share the news with others that Graves is not an obstacle to organ transplant by the way. That is as long as it is under control I should mention.

I will let you know how I make out. I am feeling a bit hyper this week but that could be because of all the projects I am working on right at the moment. I only changed my dosage a week ago and if I understand it correctly I shouldn't be feeling it quite yet - but then again one never knows.

I will be in touch. And please if anyone contacts you with a similar situation feel free to pass my name along.

Take care,
Cindy


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Hi Lavendar,

Thank you for the response.

My understanding from the Drs. is that the radioactive iodine did not do any damage to my parathyroids.

One very good result of donating a kidney is that you spend alot of time being tested to ensure you are in good health. The best physical anyone could ever have. They spend about a year going over every part of body physically, and mentally, to ensure that giving a kidney would not pose any risk to me now or in the future. So as of Feb 22, 2010, they even test you the morning they roll you into surgery, I was in excellent health with no issues.

I am abit concerned about the episode I had of leukoclastic vasculitis last summer though. They aren't sure why I got it and said it was rare that it came without something else. ie: Lupus, some sorts of cancers, etc.

Also when it comes it is not unusual that it affects the kidney and lungs. They tested the kidney extensively at the time it was dictated and it was fine. So up until August I know I was okay also - both Graves and Kidney wise.

They are going to test every part of me again for these issues at the end of April and I am hoping at that time everything will be fine. The great news is basically I feel fine and the really good news is I have alot of Drs. I can depend on to be there for me. Along with all the great people on this board and also on my Living Donors board.

Thanks for your input. If anyone comes up with anything else I would be glad to hear. I will keep you posted.

Have a good day!
Cindy


----------



## Andros

Graves - Kidney said:


> Hi Lavendar,
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> My understanding from the Drs. is that the radioactive iodine did not do any damage to my parathyroids.
> 
> One very good result of donating a kidney is that you spend alot of time being tested to ensure you are in good health. The best physical anyone could ever have. They spend about a year going over every part of body physically, and mentally, to ensure that giving a kidney would not pose any risk to me now or in the future. So as of Feb 22, 2010, they even test you the morning they roll you into surgery, I was in excellent health with no issues.
> 
> I am abit concerned about the episode I had of leukoclastic vasculitis last summer though. They aren't sure why I got it and said it was rare that it came without something else. ie: Lupus, some sorts of cancers, etc.
> 
> Also when it comes it is not unusual that it affects the kidney and lungs. They tested the kidney extensively at the time it was dictated and it was fine. So up until August I know I was okay also - both Graves and Kidney wise.
> 
> They are going to test every part of me again for these issues at the end of April and I am hoping at that time everything will be fine. The great news is basically I feel fine and the really good news is I have alot of Drs. I can depend on to be there for me. Along with all the great people on this board and also on my Living Donors board.
> 
> Thanks for your input. If anyone comes up with anything else I would be glad to hear. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Have a good day!
> Cindy


Well, naturally I had to look that up. From what I understand, leukoclastic vascullitis is often idiopathic. Wow!! How long did it take for that to clear up? Maybe it was due to a stressor of some sort?

I'll tell you; the human body is most fascinating!


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Yes, the human body is definitely fascinating. The most amazing part to me is still that you can a body part out of one person and put it in another and it works!! The whole transplant procedure was extremely interesting and it amazes me every time I see my brother how well it worked. He is so happy, healthy and energetic he is putting everyone else to shame.

The leukoclastic vasculitis usually resolves in about 6 to 8 weeks when it is attributed to a virus. Mine lasted 5 months which was their concern. They had been able to determined that "perhaps" it was a virus that I had in early July that was similar to the one that causes strep throat that brought it on. 
They did examine the possibility that the actual transplant might have triggered it also but they really don't know. The surprising part was when it didn't clear up as though it was a virus. Therefore they are wondering if it is a "forerunner" to something to come. They are keeping a very close eye on it but really I am fine. A bit run down from the kidney/hypo situation which I know will be fine come the next check up but other than that excellent.

Too much life to live and things to do to let these little "bumps" get in the way. LOL!

Andos, I see in your signature that you deal with Lupus also. That is one thing they are keeping a close eye on for me as this type of vasculitis is often seen with Lupus. Did you have any of this with your type of Lupus?

Take care,
Cindy


----------



## Andros

Graves - Kidney said:


> Yes, the human body is definitely fascinating. The most amazing part to me is still that you can a body part out of one person and put it in another and it works!! The whole transplant procedure was extremely interesting and it amazes me every time I see my brother how well it worked. He is so happy, healthy and energetic he is putting everyone else to shame.
> 
> The leukoclastic vasculitis usually resolves in about 6 to 8 weeks when it is attributed to a virus. Mine lasted 5 months which was their concern. They had been able to determined that "perhaps" it was a virus that I had in early July that was similar to the one that causes strep throat that brought it on.
> They did examine the possibility that the actual transplant might have triggered it also but they really don't know. The surprising part was when it didn't clear up as though it was a virus. Therefore they are wondering if it is a "forerunner" to something to come. They are keeping a very close eye on it but really I am fine. A bit run down from the kidney/hypo situation which I know will be fine come the next check up but other than that excellent.
> 
> Too much life to live and things to do to let these little "bumps" get in the way. LOL!
> 
> Andos, I see in your signature that you deal with Lupus also. That is one thing they are keeping a close eye on for me as this type of vasculitis is often seen with Lupus. Did you have any of this with your type of Lupus?
> 
> Take care,
> Cindy


Not yet, Cindy. I do have systemic and discoid but it is in remission and I aim to keep it that way!! LOL!! My doc and I have found that by keeping my TSH suppressed, it keeps Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 undetectable or barely detectable. Another very interesting phenomenon!

You had to take a lot of meds to donate an organ; yes? Maybe there was a long-lasting residual affect from one of them?

You have such a wonderful attitude. I love it!! Marching forward w/gusto!!


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Hi Andros,

Sorry for the delay in response. I was away and didn't have access to a computer, hard to believe isn't it? LOL!

Interesting that keeping your TSH lower is keeping your Anti_DNA, C3 and C4 so low. I know these are three things that are keeping an eye on with me also. If I understand it correctly it is to see if I do develop Lupus. I will have to mention this insight to them. The Drs. that take care of the vasculitis are not the same as the Graves specialist and might not be aware of the potential connection.

No, I didn't have to take any drugs to donate a kidney. Just the standard ones for the operation and then morphine after to manage the pain. I stopped the morphine after three days though and switched to Tylenol and careful movement. I didn't enjoy the morphine and they told me as long as I could tolerate the pain it was fine to stop it. The only thing I take now is synthroid. In saying this though that was a good thought you had as they did investigate the drugs they gave me once the vasculitis was discovered. All were ruled out as being a cause.

Thanks for the compliment on my attitude. Anything I can do to help others I am willing to do. And thank you for all your valuable insight and advice. Greatly appreciated.

Have a great day!
Cindy


----------



## Andros

Graves - Kidney said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in response. I was away and didn't have access to a computer, hard to believe isn't it? LOL!
> 
> Interesting that keeping your TSH lower is keeping your Anti_DNA, C3 and C4 so low. I know these are three things that are keeping an eye on with me also. If I understand it correctly it is to see if I do develop Lupus. I will have to mention this insight to them. The Drs. that take care of the vasculitis are not the same as the Graves specialist and might not be aware of the potential connection.
> 
> No, I didn't have to take any drugs to donate a kidney. Just the standard ones for the operation and then morphine after to manage the pain. I stopped the morphine after three days though and switched to Tylenol and careful movement. I didn't enjoy the morphine and they told me as long as I could tolerate the pain it was fine to stop it. The only thing I take now is synthroid. In saying this though that was a good thought you had as they did investigate the drugs they gave me once the vasculitis was discovered. All were ruled out as being a cause.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my attitude. Anything I can do to help others I am willing to do. And thank you for all your valuable insight and advice. Greatly appreciated.
> 
> Have a great day!
> Cindy


So good to hear from you!! Away from a PC? How could that possibly be? Ha,ha!! Good for you!! I sometimes take self-imposed sabbaticals from the PC.

Hey; one good attitude recognizes the other!! LOL!!

Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Chromatic

Graves - Kidney said:


> Hi,
> 
> One year ago I donated a kidney to my brother.


Awesome! You are a hero to me. And a literal life saver to him. 



> risen from .93 at the 6 month level to 1.6


I am not a nephrologist,.. but I do have a fair understanding of this area of medicine.

A Creatinine level raising from .93 to 1.6 is quite a spike, and worthy of monitoring which is being done. This is not to scare you, these are things you are already know and I'm sure you heard all about what I'm about to say with your brother as he needed the transplant.

I will respond more specifically below:



> No changes in lifestyle during this period - eat healthy, exercise daily, low sodium, no alcohol, other drugs or smoking and drink alot of water daily. The only health issue I had since the transplant was a case of skin leukoclastic vasu****is (inflamnation of small blood vessels) on my lower legs and arms noted during my 6 month checkup as it was summer and the Dr. noticed it on my legs. At that time they ruled out that this had affected my remaining kidney.


I would still keep the vasculitis as a 'possible' cause for some kidney dysfunction, which is possibly temporary. (Hopefully). Hard to completely rule anything out that is inflammatory, but listen to your doctors over me! 

Great on your lifestyle .. keep it up. Best advice I can give you for preventing and controlling and CKD or AKD (Chronic Kidney Disease, or Acute Kidney Disease/Dysfunction) -- Is to supplement with vitamin D (at least 400 IU's daily,.. 1000 IU's is even better. **This isn't as well known as some other factors.. kidneys love Vitamin D.

-- Exercise! Cardiovascular especially. At least 30 minutes, 3x a week. More if able.

-- Diet, nutritious, low in saturated fats -- which leads to the next:

-- Lower cholesterol. Which is controlled with diet, exercise, and supplements.

-- Fiber! Eat those cheerios and/or Oatmeal in the morning. Get your fiber in daily.. it makes a huge difference.

-- Niacin -- lesser known fact: Find the FLUSHING Niacin, not the time released 'non flushing' -- Start low, at perhaps 50-100mg.. This will probably make you flush. Continue this dose until you stop flushing, then up it 50-100mg, until you stop flushing,.. continue until you reach 500mg. (You can buy 50, 100, 250, 500 and so on mg pills) Once you reach 500mg of Niacin (FLUSHING variety-- can be a pain to find sometimes) -- keep taking it indefinitely. -- the only reason to work up is not for safety , but just for comfort. You could take 500mg at the start, but the flush would likely be very uncomfortable  ) --

Niacin , I have found, with many let us call them "friends" has substantial effects on lowering cholesterol and even increasing High density lipids.

A recent 'friend' lowered their cholesterol from 320 total, to 178, in a few months time with Niacin, diet change, and jogging 3-5 times a week. Simple things with a HUGE result. (Of course these results may be atypical (as the commercials say  ).

Niacin is simply vitamin B3, fyi. You can discuss it with your doctor, but don't expect them to know alot about it. Though the time release, 'non-flushing' niacin.. which is more popular in the stores.. can have a negative impact on your kidneys.. so it is important you ensure you get the appropriate kind. There are only two.

Specifically -- the kind you WANT, the flushing variety is Nicotinic Acid.

The kind you do NOT want, that is non-flushing.. is niacinamide.

Enough about niacin though.



> Has anyone had any experience with hypothyroidism/hyperthyroidism and how it might affect my creatinine levels after downsizing to one kidney?
> 
> I go back for further testing in two months on both the kidney and the thyroid to see if this is perhaps why the numbers rose.
> 
> Thanks!
> Cindy


I won't try to link thyroid disease and kidney dysfunction, although with any autoimmune, or hormonal problem there is going to be correlation. Will however explain things a bit, to maybe give you a better understanding..

This is an elementary way of understanding Creatinine:

Creatinine is a waste product.

Our body's use "Creatine" which is found in meat, especially red meat.. and so forth to fuel our muscles. Creatine is the sole factor for powering our muscles,.. it is our energy.

Our "Metabolism" breaks down the creatine into Creatinine (the waste product).

Metabolism is directly linked to thyroid function (but that is as far as I will go there).

Now,.. just to get a little more specific, if you've ever heard of ATP.. then you will get the reference.

Creatine is converted into ATP (Adenine Tri Phosphate) -- which is just another step this 'creatine' takes to be a molecule for which our muscles utilize to function. ATP is ENERGY. ATP = ENERGY. Since creatine is converted into ATP.. Creatine = Energy. Through some fairly boring methods,.. ,.. a substance called creatinine is created through this process of using Creatine to power our bodies. Now, don't confuse Creatine with Creatinine. Similar words.

Our kidneys are big filters. They are big filters for our blood.

This creatinine is a huge waste product that is in our bodies in large amounts because it comes from what powers everything, essentially.

So the higher the level, the less effective these filters,.. your kidney(s) are being.

Let me explain a touch more.

There is creatinine in the Blood AND the Urine. Now the relationship here is that the kidneys filter the blood and release the waste , mainly, through the urine. So the higher the creatinine in your blood and lower in your urine the larger the problem.

Your creatinine levels you report are your blood creatinine.

Just basically meaning it has more of this waste product floating around than it should be. The kidneys are VERY specific. So specific they keep things like our sodium in a TINY specific range. The reference range, for example for sodium is around 137-145mmol/Liter. Point being is a jump from .93 to 1.6 is quite the change for an organ that really likes to keep things in a specific range.

The reference range for blood creatinine varies slightly from men to women, and even from lab to lab. But it is generally somewhere between .05-1.6 -- (Alot of labs like to use 1.0 as the upper for women, and 1.2 for men).

Though Having 1.4 - 1.6 is certainly not a dangerous creatinine level.. it DOES warrant investigation only because it has risen in your case... not so much that it is at this level.

If you had reported that it was at 2.8, or greater, this would be great cause for concern.

Now there are two other things you should really look into if you have them, or ask about.

First,.. BUN. This is your Blood Urea Nitrogen.

Blood carries protein to cells throughout the body. After the cells use the protein, the remaining waste product is returned to the blood as urea, a compound that contains nitrogen. Healthy kidneys take urea out of the blood and put it in the urine. If a person's kidneys are not working well, the urea will stay in the blood. --

A deciliter of normal blood contains 7 to 20 milligrams of urea. If a person's BUN is more than 20 mg/dL, the kidneys may not be working at full strength.

The BUN is typically represented in a ratio.. the range typically it 10:1 - 20:1. This is a similar "waste removal" recognition.. just looking at the removal of Urea instead of creatinine. Gives a better overall view.

The BEST , imo, indication of kidney function is eGFR or GFR.

This is Glomerular Filtration Rate. Without going into further details to cause confusion I will just give you some references if you happen to get your rate, or have your records handy. It should reference at "GFR or eGFR".

A rate of less than 15 is ultimate kidney failure, and is not where you are.

... Actually I am just going to steal an excerpt from the web for reference ranges then explain the wiggle room here:

0) Normal kidney function - GFR above 90mL/min/1.73m2 and no proteinuria1) CKD1 - GFR above 90mL/min/1.73m2 with evidence of kidney damage2) CKD2 (Mild) - GFR of 60 to 89 mL/min/1.73m2 with evidence of kidney damage3) CKD3 (Moderate) - GFR of 30 to 59 mL/min/1.73m24) CKD4 (Severe) - GFR of 15 to 29 mL/min/1.73m25) CKD5 Kidney failure - GFR less than 15 mL/min/1.73m2 
These are the basic levels, or stages.

However, the 60-89 GFR is misleading. There are many people out in the world with GFR isn't in the 60-90 range that have 100% healthy normal kidney function. So there needs to be OTHER evidence of kidney damage, nephrol damage, etc to coincide with a 60-80'ish reading to link it with mild damage.

For example, my own GFR is 75.1 -- My creatinine is 1.2 -- It varies from 1.0-1.2.. when I worked out heavily several years ago my creatinine would spike up to your range. Simple byproduct of muscle breakdown (as has been mentioned).

I hope this gives you a better understanding of function and some essential test results/numbers etc.. and didn't just confuse you.

If it is just confusing, I first apologize, and second recommend you just ignore the entire post. 

Personally, if you do not have diabetes, hypertension, severe obesity, or other significant risk factors for Kidney disease then I would expect your levels to normalize.. and even having one kidney the Creatinine can stay at this 'high , slightly above reference' and be working just fine.

Lastly, for the reasons I already pointed out with the creatine = energy, creatinine = waste product of such -- this is why people with kidney disease/dysfunction experience the fatigue and so on. (or a great deal of it).

Let us know how things turn out, with labs and the ultimate conclusion.

Be well!


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Thank you so much Chromatic for that lengthy and detailed response.

I really appreciate the insight and information you provided.

Since the synthroid dosage increase last month I have been feeling better. This in turn I am hoping means that things are working well including the kidney function. I haven't had any eye lid swelling, leg muscle twitching/aches, headaches, sleep issues, etc. I have even manage to lose a few pounds due to increased energy I am sure. Feeling good, but not hyper which is really good.

I have about another three weeks before I go back to the Drs. to see how things are going from the medical point of view ie: lab tests, urine tests, scans, etc. Fingers crossed they turn out as good as I feel. If not I am sure that they will start further investigating what is going on.

I am in Canada and you routinely don't get copies of your labs unless you request them. I see from other posts that it appears perhaps in the United States you do? In saying that though I know I will get my lab results from my Dr. this time and see how they compare to the last go around.

I will keep you posted on how it goes.

Thanks everyone for being there for me! I am hoping to post a happy ending very soon!

Take care.


----------



## Chromatic

You are quite welcome, my pleasure.

Glad to see you are feeling better and things are looking up for you! Excellent.

As for the Canada vs U.S. and lab reports. Well, not really. In the U.S. we really don't get our lab reports "automatically" -- but if we request them and certainly if we pay for copies we get them. That is all.. I'm sure some people get them automatically , but it isn't the vast majority. It is always good to establish good repor with the doctors and office staff in particular. Then you can have them CC you a copy of the labs every time, or fax, copy, etc.. whatever it takes. It is generally alot easier to get just the recent labs than having them get *all* your records together.

We will be certainly interested to see your labs, even if it is to just say yay everything is alright.

Take care,


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Hi all,

It has been two months since I posted with my questions concerning the connection between my decreased kidney function (donated one to my brother 14 months ago) and the potential of being hypo (Graves disease RAI approx. 5 years ago).

Anyway I was back to the Dr. today and he said that I am abit hyper after the increase he gave in February when looking at the lab ranges. But since I was feeling so much better he was going to keep the dose where it was (.125 mg).

As for the creatinine levels it went down from 1.6 to 1.55. The top of the lab range for this is 1.5. So it is very possible this is my new "norm" for kidney function. But as they aren't 100% sure of this they will be still be keeping an eye on it.

So the plan right now is to continue to monitor it. The specialist Dr. that I dealt with for my episode of leukoclastic vasulitis last summer has me scheduled for comprehensive testing this July. After all these tests come in and I deal with her on the results I have to go back to my other Dr. to discuss the results. Luckily these two Drs. used to work together and know each other well so communication is flowing freely between them.

In the meantime should I notice any changes I am to call them all and let them know. Right now I feel great and hope to continue.

Thanks again for your support!
Cindy


----------



## Andros

Graves - Kidney said:



> Hi all,
> 
> It has been two months since I posted with my questions concerning the connection between my decreased kidney function (donated one to my brother 14 months ago) and the potential of being hypo (Graves disease RAI approx. 5 years ago).
> 
> Anyway I was back to the Dr. today and he said that I am abit hyper after the increase he gave in February when looking at the lab ranges. But since I was feeling so much better he was going to keep the dose where it was (.125 mg).
> 
> As for the creatinine levels it went down from 1.6 to 1.55. The top of the lab range for this is 1.5. So it is very possible this is my new "norm" for kidney function. But as they aren't 100% sure of this they will be still be keeping an eye on it.
> 
> So the plan right now is to continue to monitor it. The specialist Dr. that I dealt with for my episode of leukoclastic vasulitis last summer has me scheduled for comprehensive testing this July. After all these tests come in and I deal with her on the results I have to go back to my other Dr. to discuss the results. Luckily these two Drs. used to work together and know each other well so communication is flowing freely between them.
> 
> In the meantime should I notice any changes I am to call them all and let them know. Right now I feel great and hope to continue.
> 
> Thanks again for your support!
> Cindy


Cindy.................it is so great to hear from you!! I am very glad that your doc took into consideration that you feel good and chose to leave your thyroxine dose as is. That is a really good doc!

So...............we still don't know about any Lupus involvement with the vasculitis, I take it? Will you please let us know if you wish to share?

Also glad they could establish a baseline for your kidney function. How is your brother doing?

We "are" here for you!


----------



## Graves - Kidney

Morning Andros,

Yes, I do have a great doctor and I appreciate that I do. He is wonderful and has been my doctor for many, many years and hopefully will continue to be. I hope he never decides to retire as it will be a great loss!

No, we still don't know if there is any Lupus involvement. The next go around of tests are in July with the specialist and they will be the ones looking harder to see why I had the vascular issues and/or if there is any further autoimmune, etc lurking somewhere in the body. I will let you know the results of those tests when known.

They also aren't 100% sure if that is my kidney baseline or if it was affected by the vascular challenge so they will retest it. It is possible the vessels in the kidney are inflamed due to the leukoclastic issue. If it is the same in July then they figure it is the baseline which will be fine.

My brother is doing great. Thank you for asking! He has no issues and is healthy and happy I am glad to report.

We are both very lucky and happy to be healthy. And also to have a great health care team, and online friends, showing their support and ensuring everything is good.

Life is great and we are both enjoying every second!!

Take care,
Cindy


----------



## Andros

Graves - Kidney said:


> Morning Andros,
> 
> Yes, I do have a great doctor and I appreciate that I do. He is wonderful and has been my doctor for many, many years and hopefully will continue to be. I hope he never decides to retire as it will be a great loss!
> 
> No, we still don't know if there is any Lupus involvement. The next go around of tests are in July with the specialist and they will be the ones looking harder to see why I had the vascular issues and/or if there is any further autoimmune, etc lurking somewhere in the body. I will let you know the results of those tests when known.
> 
> They also aren't 100% sure if that is my kidney baseline or if it was affected by the vascular challenge so they will retest it. It is possible the vessels in the kidney are inflamed due to the leukoclastic issue. If it is the same in July then they figure it is the baseline which will be fine.
> 
> My brother is doing great. Thank you for asking! He has no issues and is healthy and happy I am glad to report.
> 
> We are both very lucky and happy to be healthy. And also to have a great health care team, and online friends, showing their support and ensuring everything is good.
> 
> Life is great and we are both enjoying every second!!
> 
> Take care,
> Cindy


Cindy................................what wonderful news about your brother and you also!

You are so right; "Life is great!" As long as you don't give up! (My father always said that!)


----------



## Eric

Cindy, I am interested in the doctors follow up of your kidney function. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto disease about 9 months ago.I take .075 mg synthroid daily, otherwise no other health issues. My brother has polycystic kidney disease and is almost at the point where he will need dialysis or a transplant. I am going to see if I am a compatible donor, but have reservations as to how donating a kidney will affect my thyroid disease and my remaining kidney.


----------

